# Combat Engineer Interview Questions



## Skeletor6669 (8 Feb 2012)

I've been searching for the last half hour trying to find something that would help me prepare to interview for combat engineer but I haven't been able to find much other than some references to an engineer thread, does someone know where this is? Hell if I can find it and it's starting to annoy me. If it can't be found, does anyone have any tips on what they might ask? I already know the info on forces.ca. Thanks for any help!


----------



## Bart905 (8 Feb 2012)

I'm *guessing * What interests you about this job? .  Why should the CF hire you ? .  Any past experience related to this job ? Give me some reasons why you feel suitable for this job and so on .  I would suggest doing some research on what the job.


----------



## TN2IC (8 Feb 2012)

When the recruiter asks you why you want to join...

Jump up and down on the desk and scream..
"I want to kill, kill, kill!"


----------



## Wilamanjaro (9 Feb 2012)

When is your interview? I have to go in March 5th, if you go first you should tell me what they asked. haha.

But it should be along the lines of:

Why do you think you'd be an asset to the military?

Some examples of when you did more than you were asked and why.

Do you see yourself as a leader? why or why not?

What you know about CMBT ENG and why you think you'd like to be one.

If you had mentioned any previous drug use or trouble you've gotten into, why you can assure it won't happen again.

and so on. Eye contact and body language is a big one. look the officer in the eye,  don't twiddle your thumbs or tap your foot and most of all, relax.


----------



## lethalLemon (9 Feb 2012)

Skeletor6669 said:
			
		

> I've been searching for the last half hour trying to find something that would help me prepare to interview for combat engineer but I haven't been able to find much other than some references to an engineer thread, does someone know where this is? Hell if I can find it and it's starting to annoy me. If it can't be found, does anyone have any tips on what they might ask? I already know the info on forces.ca. Thanks for any help!



"*Preparing For Your Interview*"
http://www.armee.forces.gc.ca/34gbc/entrevueen.pdf


----------



## Skeletor6669 (12 Feb 2012)

Thanks lethalLemon! I had forgotten about that document!

Hahaha awesome TN, I didn't know there was a movie, gotta get a copy of that somewhere.

I doubt my interview will be before March 5th since I'm still waiting for a call to set up the interview but let me know how yours goes lol.

I've already done an interview for Supply Tech but I've switched my application to Reg Force and had to change my occupation choices as the ones I originally had aren't available so I do know a bit about interviews, I impressed the officer that conducted my last interview but I want to know more about Combat Engineers besides whats on the CF page, are there any current or previous Combat Engineers on here that can give any insight into the actual job?


----------



## jparkin (12 Feb 2012)

There is lots of information on this site if you search for it. A good place to start would be the Engineers  in the Combat Arms section of this forum. I agree with Wilamanjaro in regards to what types of questions will be asked. To sum it up, as others on these forums have said before, know yourself and know your career choices. Good luck with the interview!
Jonathan


----------



## dale622 (12 Feb 2012)

If you want to know anything send me a message. Try to use common sense or I'll get cranky  >


----------



## Bart905 (12 Feb 2012)

Keep us updated once the interview is done .  Hopefully you will be accepted for the job


----------

